# Orlando Salido vs. Vasyl Lomachenko Official March 1st



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Well this is supposed to happen next, so screw it. Who yall got winning?
*edit: Article here *http://www.boxingscene.com/orlando-...-70601?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook

Orlando Salido 40-12-3(5)










vs

Vasyl Lomachenko 1-0(1)


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Vasyl Lomachenko wins this. Dude looked amazing last night. Only haters and Flomos are the ones saying he was struggling, and it's only because of Dealt's comments about him beating a prime Mayweather. If he takes this title they have him lined up to fight Nonito Donaire, I'm assuming. Dude's resume would already shit all over Floyd's at that point lmfao. Then I guess/hope to God he's taking on Rigondeaux at some point.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Vasyl Lomachenko wins this. Dude looked amazing last night. Only haters and Flomos are the ones saying he was struggling, and it's only because of Dealt's comments about him beating a prime Mayweather. If he takes this title they have him lined up to fight Nonito Donaire, I'm assuming. Dude's resume would already shit all over Floyd's at that point lmfao. Then I guess/hope to God he's taking on Rigondeaux at some point.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Loma looked solid, not like some guy fresh out of the amateurs, but Salido is so experienced and relentless. Still though I think I favor Loma to replicate the Garcia game-plan in his own way. Maybe not quite as perfectly but close enough that he wins clearly, either by decision or stoppage.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


leave him a lone..mexibox is a cool dude


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

I must've missed something, he didn't look all the great to me


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Loma said that he wanted to go the distance so i assume he didn't fight at 100%. If we go just by performances last night Salido would win but if Lomachenko was trying to go 10 rounds and holding back because of it it's interesting and I just assume he will have improved when he fights Salido but Salido looked solid last night


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Lomachenko by decision.


He's much too fast for the lumbering Salido. However, Lomachenko was getting tagged by Ramirez a lot more than I expected, especially to the body. I don't think he's defense is quite where it could be, for the pros.

Salido doesn't have speed, but he can bang. He'll probably tag Lomchenko a few times in the first round, which will get Loma's attention a lot more than Ramirez did, and after that Lomachenko will coast to an easy UD. 

It will be a good fight for refining various techniques, especially defense. Lots of pro rounds against a strong banger.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

People talk about Lomachenko taking punches.. where did this happen? I think people aren't used to that inside slickness and they can't see all the defensive subtleties Lomachenko shows.


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

I think Lomachenko wins, most likely by stoppage, but if he's getting caught out in his transition into the pro game it's going to be in this fight. I'd personally give him a couple more bouts before taking it, but that doesn't seen to be likely. Very intriguing fight


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

I think Salido is too tough to be stopped, his KO losses were when he was a teenager starting out pro boxing. Salido IMO is a much better, stronger, tougher and harder punching Ramirez who didn't even look like he could punch properly but was still landing. If Loma fights him in his next fight he'll probably lose.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

stevebhoy87 said:


> I think Lomachenko wins, most likely by stoppage, but if he's getting caught out in his transition into the pro game it's going to be in this fight. I'd personally give him a couple more bouts before taking it, but that doesn't seen to be likely. Very intriguing fight


I expect there to be some rough patches for Lomachenko in this fight. I mean Salido gave the likes of Garcia and Gamboa plenty to think about, if Lomachenko is going over 5 rounds with this guy it's new territory for him. Risky fight, sink or swim. I've seen enough and know enough about Lomachenko to back his mental strength and skill to take him to the victory.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Well if what everyone says about him is true, this will likely be the best odds we ever see on a lomachenko victory, I'll be putting my money where my mouth is and saying lomachenko victory.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> I think Salido is too tough to be stopped, his KO losses were when he was a teenager starting out pro boxing. Salido IMO is a much better, stronger, tougher and harder punching Ramirez who didn't even look like he could punch properly but was still landing. If Loma fights him in his next fight he'll probably lose.


The fight is on. Avatar bet?
Where did Ramirez land? I've heard plenty of people say that he was getting caught.. I've watched the fight three times and there's not one punch that Lomachenko didn't see/expect that landed flush. He was in 100% control, I think people just haven't seen that sort of defensive inside finesse before. Watch again closely.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> The fight is on. Avatar bet?
> Where did Ramirez land? I've heard plenty of people say that he was getting caught.. I've watched the fight three times and there's not one punch that Lomachenko didn't see/expect that landed flush. He was in 100% control, I think people just haven't seen that sort of defensive inside finesse before. Watch again closely.


I'll avatar bet sure, what 1 month?

You know where I stand IF Loma fights Salido in his very next fight.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> I'll avatar bet sure, what 1 month?
> 
> You know where I stand IF Loma fights Salido in his very next fight.


Yep, 1 month.

It's pretty much confirmed


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Yep, 1 month.
> 
> It's pretty much confirmed


Sweet. Should be an awesome fight, I'm more than happy for Loma to prove me wrong he's a great talent.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Sweet. Should be an awesome fight, I'm more than happy for Loma to prove me wrong he's a great talent.


January 25th is the date :bbb


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> January 25th is the date :bbb


Never made an avatar bet I'm just assuming you get to pick an avatar for me to have for 1 month?


----------



## darryl1914 (Jun 22, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> I must've missed something, he didn't look all the great to me


Thank you!!! I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

darryl1914 said:


> Thank you!!! I was thinking the same thing.


I don't think he was firing all cylinders tbh but for his very first fight was a good performance. Going from this Ramirez guy to Salido is a hop, skip and jump in quality tho hence why I think he'll lose.


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

Salido is very durable pressure fighter, i think its too early for him to fight Salido. Orlando is a fucking zomby, you knocks him down, he gets up a continues to walk you down. If Loma fights him, he should be aware of bodypunching.


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

Salido is a tough guy but that being said i think Loma's style and skills will be too much for the mexican veteran, IMO Loma wins this by wide decision or late stoppage.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Never made an avatar bet I'm just assuming you get to pick an avatar for me to have for 1 month?


That's it.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

I don't think Salido's punch resistance is what it once was. 

He's been down 7 times in his last 5 fights, and two of those were against Weng Haya who's a journeyman. 

I see Lomachenko walking him onto big shots and stopping him in the mid-rounds.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Wallet said:


> I don't think Salido's punch resistance is what it once was.
> 
> He's been down 7 times in his last 5 fights, and two of those were against Weng Haya who's a journeyman.
> 
> I see Lomachenko walking him onto big shots and stopping him in the mid-rounds.


I don't know about that, he took Gamboa's shots with ease and Garcia who is a naturally much larger guy and considered a big puncher couldn't put him away.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I think loma stops him.

Salido is pretty war torn at this point but is good and experienced enough to make a fight out of it for the first half. I think it'll be similar to the Ramirez fight with Salido being very aggressive and putting some good work in but ultimately his aggression will leave holes that Loma will exploit and cause the stoppage.


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

Does anyone have a link to the fight?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

To fight a guy like Salido in your second fight is crazy stuff... but if somebody can do it it is Lomachenko! I was suprised that I didnt saw more pressure from Lomachenko against Ramirez. Wasnt he making the pressure in all his Amateur fights and WSB? And no matter what some fanboys say Lomachenko DID got hit especially to the Body. He didnt took anything to the chin but he took some bodyshots and Salido is a very good Body Puncher who can mix it up... Thats a hard style matchup for Lomachenko but he can make history.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> To fight a guy like Salido in your second fight is crazy stuff... but if somebody can do it it is Lomachenko! I was suprised that I didnt saw more pressure from Lomachenko against Ramirez. Wasnt he making the pressure in all his Amateur fights and WSB? And no matter what some fanboys say Lomachenko DID got hit especially to the Body. He didnt took anything to the chin but he took some bodyshots and Salido is a very good Body Puncher who can mix it up... Thats a hard style matchup for Lomachenko but he can make history.


He was pacing himself to go 10 rounds, he didn't intend to end it early. When he was going back to his corner his father was telling him to pick up the pace. That was Lomachenko in cruise mode.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

craigseventy said:


> Does anyone have a link to the fight?


This'll be removed soon.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> I don't know about that, he took Gamboa's shots with ease and Garcia who is a naturally much larger guy and considered a big puncher couldn't put him away.


The Gamboa fight is a few years ago now. I'm saying that his punch resistance has deteriorated since then.

The shots that Garcia was putting him down with didn't look all that heavy. I think he would have still been standing after them a couple of years back. I think Garcia would have closed the show too if it wasn't for the butt.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Vasyl Lomachenko wins this. Dude looked amazing last night. Only haters and Flomos are the ones saying he was struggling, and it's only because of Dealt's comments about him beating a prime Mayweather. If he takes this title they have him lined up to fight Nonito Donaire, I'm assuming. Dude's resume would already shit all over Floyd's at that point lmfao. Then I guess/hope to God he's taking on Rigondeaux at some point.


Pretty much this.

People only are hating because of Dealth-With funny comments.
Lomachenlo looked very good and if that would have been a black american fighter the likes of Bama and co would go crazy.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Pretty much this.
> 
> People only are hating because of Dealth-With funny comments.
> Lomachenlo looked very good and if that would have been a black american fighter the likes of Bama and co would go crazy.


what would I be saying if he was black?


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

I love Salido but if anything I thought his performance against Cruz was underwhelming. His movement looked more sluggish than ever and he wasn't able to get off combinations with much crispness.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> I don't think he was firing all cylinders tbh but for his very first fight was a good performance. Going from this Ramirez guy to Salido is a hop, skip and jump in quality tho hence why I think he'll lose.


He didn't seem comfortable with that pressure Ramirez was putting on him and surprisingly was getting hit.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> He didn't seem comfortable with that pressure Ramirez was putting on him and surprisingly was getting hit.


He wasn't getting hit. They were for the most part to the gloves and arms, you need to watch it very closely to get a good idea, he was like this in the amateurs when he was trying to protect his lead. You saw in the fourth round, he was making his way to a more aggressive style that he used in WSB. Jose Ramirez could only manage 30 seconds with that.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

[video=dailymotion;k71krt1I7p59QK4LabZ]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/k71krt1I7p59QK4LabZ?start=2[/video]


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Lomachenko by decision. The guy is just too good.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

The Sweet Science said:


> Lomachenko by decision. The guy is just too good.


Whats your breakdown of yesterdays performance?


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Whats your breakdown of yesterdays performance?


I thought it was a really good performance. Lomachenko still fights at times like an amateur, but that is to be expected. He is super skilled, but is willing to throw more than the other great Olympian in pro boxing today, you know, the guy in my avatar. I am not saying he is better than Rigo, as I think Rigo beats Lomachenko by decision. Rigo also mostly fights in an amateur style of scoring points. There is nothing wrong with that as a win is a win. Guillermo Rigondeaux and Vasyl Lomachenko both know how to win! Last night, Vasyl looked good and I definitely think he will outbox Salido to win a decision.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

The Sweet Science said:


> I thought it was a really good performance. Lomachenko still fights at times like an amateur, but that is to be expected. He is super skilled, but is willing to throw more than the other great Olympian in pro boxing today, you know, the guy in my avatar. I am not saying he is better than Rigo, as I think Rigo beats Lomachenko by decision. Rigo also mostly fights in an amateur style of scoring points. There is nothing wrong with that as a win is a win. Guillermo Rigondeaux and Vasyl Lomachenko both know how to win! Last night, Vasyl looked good and I definitely think he will outbox Salido to win a decision.


It's funny because although I'm sure Lomachenko will beat Salido, especially as a 'Lomatard' lol, I actually think Loma is probably down for a tougher time than some posters are suspecting. I imagine a fully adjusted Loma to beat Salido pretty easy but not this maladjusted version..it should be a very hard fought 8-4 that gets a lot easier in the last 5 rounds perhaps even ending in a stoppage. Ideally he could have learned on the job against a tougher opponent if he's going for Salido tbh.

I actually felt it was an extremely conservative performance on the part of Vasyl. He's known to be a very high output fighter so this was strange. I don't think Lomachenko camp grasped the right idea on how to pace themselves over 12.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> It's funny because although I'm sure Lomachenko will beat Salido, especially as a 'Lomatard' lol, I actually think Loma is probably down for a tougher time than some posters are suspecting. I imagine a fully adjusted Loma to beat Salido pretty easy but not this maladjusted version..it should be a very hard fought 8-4 that gets a lot easier in the last 5 rounds perhaps even ending in a stoppage. Ideally he could have learned on the job against a tougher opponent if he's going for Salido tbh.
> 
> I actually felt it was an extremely conservative performance on the part of Vasyl. He's known to be a very high output fighter so this was strange. I don't think Lomachenko camp grasped the right idea on how to pace themselves over 12.


I completely agree that Salido-Lomachenko will be an 8 rounds to 4 type of decision for Vasyl. I certainly don't expect it to be easy. Salido is a tough veteran. And yes, Lomachenko was a little reserved last night, but it was his first pro fight (unless you count the WSB fights) and he was on a pretty damn big stage. I thought he preformed well last night. I expect him to improve as he settles into being a pro, but he already has the skill to beat a top featherweight like Salido.

In watching some of Lomachenko's amateur fights, he would sometimes be more reserved and kind of stick to counterpunching. I didn't think it was really unusual the way he fought last night, but I have seen him be more active in fights.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

I expect Lomachenko to win a close but clear decision where he starts off very well early, but gets troubled late by Salido's relentlessness. Lomachenko is smart enough to evade Salido for the most part and has enough power to earn his respect. 

If it ends by TKO/KO: 60-40 Salido
If it ends by Decision: 80-20 Lomachenko


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

The Sweet Science said:


> I completely agree that Salido-Lomachenko will be an 8 rounds to 4 type of decision for Vasyl. I certainly don't expect it to be easy. Salido is a tough veteran. And yes, Lomachenko was a little reserved last night, but it was his first pro fight (unless you count the WSB fights) and he was on a pretty damn big stage. I thought he preformed well last night. I expect him to improve as he settles into being a pro, but he already has the skill to beat a top featherweight like Salido.
> 
> In watching some of Lomachenko's amateur fights, he would sometimes be more reserved and kind of stick to counterpunching. I didn't think it was really unusual the way he fought last night, but I have seen him be more active in fights.


He has great abilities as a counter puncher, going forward etc. It was definitely unusual I feel. Anatoly his father was telling him that it's ok to speed up because he was a bit too low in his output..I think it's the pacing thing.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Pork N Chili said:


> I expect Lomachenko to win a close but clear decision where he starts off very well early, but gets troubled late by Salido's relentlessness. Lomachenko is smart enough to evade Salido for the most part and has enough power to earn his respect.
> 
> If it ends by TKO/KO: 60-40 Salido
> If it ends by Decision: 80-20 Lomachenko


If Salido trades with someone with dynamite fists like Lomachenko, who is more skillful than Salido on the inside, he's going to get into deep trouble. Not sure how Salido could have a higher chance of the KO.


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

This is a pretty tough fight for Loma tbh.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> He wasn't getting hit. They were for the most part to the gloves and arms, you need to watch it very closely to get a good idea, he was like this in the amateurs when he was trying to protect his lead. You saw in the fourth round, he was making his way to a more aggressive style that he used in WSB. Jose Ramirez could only manage 30 seconds with that.


The stream I watched had commentary in a language I didn't understand. Both you and @Dealt_with mention that he wasn't getting hit but I noticed a cut under his right eye. Was this a clash of heads I missed because of the commentary?


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

I like Loma.. I thought he looked amazing last night.. I generally enjoyed those 4 rounds, it was very eye catching. However, I think it's still too early for him to fight a beast like Salido next. I have Salido stopping him if they fought next. Gotta give it a little more time so I can see how Loma looks like going the distance.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> The stream I watched had commentary in a language I didn't understand. Both you and @Dealt_with mention that he wasn't getting hit but I noticed a cut under his right eye. Was this a clash of heads I missed because of the commentary?


That was a clash of heads.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I just dont have a good Feeling if Lomachenko fights Salido next. I mean we dont know how his chin is. We dont know how he fights in later rounds. How can he deal with a dirty fighter? Because Salido can be pretty dirty with head butts and especially low blows.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

@Kurushi 
I would highly recommend you watch it on slow motion to appreciate the subtle aspects of Loma's defense. Very smart.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> I just dont have a good Feeling if Lomachenko fights Salido next. I mean we dont know how his chin is. We dont know how he fights in later rounds. How can he deal with a dirty fighter? Because Salido can be pretty dirty with head butts and especially low blows.


lol you'd be surprised how dirty some of his amateur fights were, some were a complete and utter joke. And Lomachenko can even have dirty tactics too if needs be. 
Well Lomachenko's camp seemed to have set a strategy - go from a more counterpunching style, low output..to becoming aggressive as the fight goes on. Not just that but he seriously is athletic enough for 12 rounds. He has a crazy level of mental strength and I don't think that should be doubted. Lomachenko is also the type of fighter who adapts to his opponent, so usually you'd see in amateur bouts that in the mid round, he would be tagging the shit out of them, and in the latter rounds, and in the very last round he'd be on his bike (on his bike like he was against the little Ramirez, which was odd as he usually stalks down 140lbers).


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> lol you'd be surprised how dirty some of his amateur fights were, some were a complete and utter joke. And Lomachenko can even have dirty tactics too if needs be.
> Well Lomachenko's camp seemed to have set a strategy - go from a more counterpunching style, low output..to becoming aggressive as the fight goes on. Not just that but he seriously is athletic enough for 12 rounds. He has a crazy level of mental strength and* I don't think that should be doubted*. Lomachenko is also the type of fighter who adapts to his opponent, so usually you'd see in amateur bouts that in the mid round, he would be tagging the shit out of them, and in the latter rounds, and in the very last round he'd be on his bike (on his bike like he was against the little Ramirez, which was odd as he usually stalks down 140lbers).


Lomachenko never faced a fighter like Salido period. Ramirez got Close way too easy. So if Salido gets Close that easy he will make some damage. Ramirez hit Loma to the Body. Salido is a very good and strong Body Puncher. All the questions I asked are valid ones. We just dont know if Lomachenko can take a Punch (just because he dont gets hit on the chin but he will in the future) we dont know if he can fight for 12 rounds wich he could end up doing when fighting Salido. We dont know how Lomachenko fights when he is hurt. I never saw him hurt did you? Also Lomachenko stayed too Long on the ropes at times and he let Ramirez work. When he does the same against Salido he could get hurt because thats what Salido likes. If Lomachenko fights Salido in his second fight I wouldnt be suprised at all if Lomachenko looses. He sure has the skills to win but it wont be easy thats for sure.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Lomachenko never faced a fighter like Salido period. Ramirez got Close way too easy. So if Salido gets Close that easy he will make some damage. Ramirez hit Loma to the Body. Salido is a very good and strong Body Puncher. All the questions I asked are valid ones. We just dont know if Lomachenko can take a Punch (just because he dont gets hit on the chin but he will in the future) we dont know if he can fight for 12 rounds wich he could end up doing when fighting Salido. We dont know how Lomachenko fights when he is hurt. I never saw him hurt did you? Also Lomachenko stayed too Long on the ropes at times and he let Ramirez work. When he does the same against Salido he could get hurt because thats what Salido likes. If Lomachenko fights Salido in his second fight I wouldnt be suprised at all if Lomachenko looses. He sure has the skills to win but it wont be easy thats for sure.


Loma's personality is way too intense to be a mental midget. And I do think he's amateur record gives testament to his mental rigour. He's been down once in his career, on a body shot, got up and stopped the guy. 
He has been in the ring for years now with guys that are too big for him, yet he's always been more stronger and powerful than all of them. I think you're forgetting this vital point about Loma. You're assuming: Ramirez was stalking Loma, therefore Salido will have a better time stalking Loma. Loma has fought huge guys like Berinchyk, Selimov, Bashenov, Toledo, the other Ramirez etc. it would still hurt getting punched by guys 10lbs+ bigger than you. You're also talking as though a lot of the punches that Ramirez through landed, when I actually counted 15 that landed upon close review. It's for the most part because of Loma's defensive ability. 
He used to get hit when he fought the fight he fought yesterday, in the amateurs.

Would I be surprised if Loma loses? Yes, but not completely. He just hasn't found his feet yet. Give it 2 fights where Loma has adjusted to 12 rounds (Loma hits so hard that it may not even go to 12 rounds for a long, long time), and I would be 100% surprised, not 92% surprised if Loma lost.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Loma's personality is way too intense to be a mental midget. And I do think he's amateur record gives testament to his mental rigour. He's been down once in his career, on a body shot, got up and stopped the guy.
> He has been in the ring for years now with guys that are too big for him, yet he's always been more stronger and powerful than all of them. I think you're forgetting this vital point about Loma. You're assuming: Ramirez was stalking Loma, therefore Salido will have a better time stalking Loma. Loma has fought huge guys like Berinchyk, Selimov, Bashenov, Toledo, the other Ramirez etc. it would still hurt getting punched by guys 10lbs+ bigger than you. You're also talking as though a lot of the punches that Ramirez through landed, when I actually counted 15 that landed upon close review. It's for the most part because of Loma's defensive ability.
> He used to get hit when he fought the fight he fought yesterday, in the amateurs.
> 
> Would I be surprised if Loma loses? Yes, but not completely. He just hasn't found his feet yet. Give it 2 fights where Loma has adjusted to 12 rounds (Loma hits so hard that it may not even go to 12 rounds for a long, long time), and I would be 100% surprised, not 92% surprised if Loma lost.


getting pressured for 3 rounds isn't the same as getting pressured for 12


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> getting pressured for 3 rounds isn't the same as getting pressured for 12


This. And Salido will bring pressure in every round. There is a reason why even the greatest amateurs have some tune up fights before the fight at the top Level. Even a guy like Rigondeaux had These tune up fights. This Ramirez was decent but not any near world Level. Salido is a world Level featherweight a whole different Level. But that makes the fight so interesting. I just wouldnt be suprised at all if Lomachenko looses to Salido.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Berliner said:


> This. And Salido will bring pressure in every round. There is a reason why even the greatest amateurs have some tune up fights before the fight at the top Level. Even a guy like Rigondeaux had These tune up fights. This Ramirez was decent but not any near world Level. Salido is a world Level featherweight a whole different Level. But that makes the fight so interesting. I just wouldnt be suprised at all if Lomachenko looses to Salido.


yeah exactly. How many times have we seen great amateurs or prospects blow a guy out for 4-6 rounds and then get worn down and stopped in a fight? Lomachenko's team really need to reconsider fighting Salido next.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah exactly. How many times have we seen great amateurs or prospects blow a guy out for 4-6 rounds and then get worn down and stopped in a fight? Lomachenko's team really need to reconsider fighting Salido next.


 @Berliner
But this is has now become an issue about Loma's physical stamina. A guy who was known for his fitness across 5 rounds, and spars 12 rounds.

It's also making the indirect assumption that Salido's activity level is greater than Lomachenko's activity level. Lomachenko is known for high energy, high activity, high output...a level that would be excessive if he was against Salido in a 12 rounder. If Lomachenko tones it down and uses the appraoch he used against Craig Evans which I hoped he had used yesterday night, Salido's relentlessness will not necessarily be greater or even equal to Lomachenko by any means. It's actually Lomachenko who has always been the stalker against these guys who are bigger than Salido. When I say that Salido is dangerous, I also have to say in the same breath 'But having seen around 45+ amateur fights of Lomachenko, it's clear he is a better inside fighter than Salido, and Lomachenko is very good, definitely better than Salido at fighting on the outside.

If Vasyl only had average or even good punching power (not great punching power), Ramirez would have lasted longer and you would have seen Lomachenko in his rhythm, but 'unfortunately', Vasyl hits too hard.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> @Berliner
> But this is has not become an issue about Loma's physical stamina. A guy who was known for his fitness across 5 rounds, and spars 12 rounds.
> 
> It's also making the indirect assumption that Salido's activity level is greater than Lomachenko's activity level. Lomachenko is known for high energy, high activity, high output...a level that would be excessive if he was against Salido in a 12 rounder. If Lomachenko tones it down and uses the appraoch he used against Craig Evans which I hoped he had used yesterday night, Salido's relentlessness will not necessarily be greater or even equal to Lomachenko by any means. It's actually Lomachenko who has always been the stalker against these guys who are bigger than Salido. When I say that Salido is dangerous, I also have to say in the same breath 'But having seen around 45+ amateur fights of Lomachenko, it's clear he is a better inside fighter than Salido, and Lomachenko is very good, definitely better than Salido at fighting on the outside.
> ...


Salido doesn't need to outwork him. He just needs to come forward, throw hard body shots, apply pressure physically and mentally. Think Meldrick Taylor vs Chavez (Taylor is my second fave fighter of all time btw).


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> @*Berliner*
> But this is has now become an issue about Loma's physical stamina. A guy who was known for his fitness across 5 rounds, and spars 12 rounds.


 I dont say Lomachenko cant fight for 12 rounds on a high pace. I say we dont know if he can. This is a fact. I say we dont know how good his chin is. I never saw Lomachneko getting punched on the chin from a good Puncher in the pro game. Salido is a good Puncher at featherweight. And It is not the case that Lomachenko didnt made mistakes in his first pro fight (or course he will). For example he wasnt able to stay at distance. It was easy for Ramirez to get Close and let his punches go (Lomachenko also didnt Counter Ramirez). At time he also stayed too Long on teh ropes. If he makes These mistakes against Salido he could get hurt. Lomachenko took plenty Body shots from Ramirez. And Salido is a much better Body Puncher than Ramirez. Salido just is a high risk in your second Amateur fight.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Salido doesn't need to outwork him. He just needs to come forward, throw hard body shots, apply pressure physically and mentally. Think Meldrick Taylor vs Chavez (Taylor is my second fave fighter of all time btw).


lol Salido would not last if he's going to engage with Loma in the way you just mentioned. When it comes to pressure fighters, Lomachenko has usually always been a very measured stalker. If Salido is bringing a level of pressure that would be unecessary to engage in, Loma will counterpunch as Salido comes in, and he will be popping Salido's head back with a straight from the outside, and work his way to the inside. That's just straight up what Vasyl's approach will be. This is what Loma was working at, the only reason why you saw an 'impressive Ramirez' is only because of Loma's camps strategy at attempting to get around the 'pacing' issue. Lomachenko hits harder than Salido - I'm very, very sure of this just like I was before his debut. Lomachenko is not going to be a low-output counterpuncher against Salido. So Salido better watch out. Loma will land knockdowns and maybe even a KO.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't even know this guy to be honest. if they're putting him in there with Salido after last night then they think higher of him than I thought. don't know...


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Loma looked a little rushed to me, good performance nonetheless.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> lol Salido would not last if he's going to engage with Loma in the way you just mentioned. When it comes to pressure fighters, Lomachenko has usually always been a very measured stalker. If Salido is bringing a level of pressure that would be unecessary to engage in, Loma will counterpunch as Salido comes in, and he will be popping Salido's head back with a straight from the outside, and work his way to the inside. That's just straight up what Vasyl's approach will be. This is what Loma was working at, the only reason why you saw an 'impressive Ramirez' is only because of Loma's camps strategy at attempting to get around the 'pacing' issue. Lomachenko hits harder than Salido - I'm very, very sure of this just like I was before his debut. Lomachenko is not going to be a low-output counterpuncher against Salido. So Salido better watch out. Loma will land knockdowns and maybe even a KO.


Salido pressured Mikey Garcia and got dropped multiple times, but still survived. I rate Mikey's power higher than I do Lomachenko's.

Plus did you see Salido last night? He doesn't come forward stupidly. He feints, uses head movement, and throws very hard body shots. He'll look to throw that overhand right around Loma's gaurd and on the top of his head when he dips down and also use his uppercut.

I definitely think Lomachenko has the skills to beat him. You shouldn't waste your time explaining that to me. I'm just saying that it looked like he needs a few more pro fights before he goes in against a pressure fighter like Salido.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Salido pressured Mikey Garcia and got dropped multiple times, but still survived. I rate Mikey's power higher than I do Lomachenko's.
> 
> Plus did you see Salido last night? He doesn't come forward stupidly. He feints, uses head movement, and throws very hard body shots. He'll look to throw that overhand right around Loma's gaurd and on the top of his head when he dips down and also use his uppercut.
> 
> I definitely think Lomachenko has the skills to beat him. You shouldn't waste your time explaining that to me. I'm just saying that it looked like he needs a few more pro fights before he goes in against a pressure fighter like Salido.


Why do you rate it higher han Lomachenko's? Simply because of the fact that Salido's punching power is more 'proven' in pro ranks? Ramirez was a tough belt holder who has never been stopped, but every single shot that Loma landed had a big effect.

Yeah, I remember being like 'dem feints doe' or something yesterday night lol Loma has never had a problem with overhand rights. Loma's main problem in the past were left hooks. I think Max Kellerman mentioned a key point which can relate to this when he said Vasyl's footwork is such that he can move forward, and has an escape route. This is going to play a big factor. Especially when Vasyl can quickly move his feet to a position to land some counter shots.

In my mind, I don't want him near someone like Salido until around 5 fights because I'd prefer Loma being at his best rather than take this risky approach, but its just a part of his character to want the risks. I think that even if Vasyl loses to Salido, he'll get the practice and will come back and still become an ATG.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

craigseventy said:


> Does anyone have a link to the fight?


Which fight?

Here's Loma - Ramirez, downloadable.

Get it while you can, I probably can't keep it up here too long:

[video]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/31826742/Loma%20vs%20Ram%20%20%28HBO%20%20.mp4[/video]


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

if salido takes the fight deep after the 10 round...i dont know. Loma looked really good last night, just saw the fight.Im sure Loma will outbox him in the beginning but salido is a relentless mofo.
but if Loma beats Salido, he is ready for anybody.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Why do you rate it higher han Lomachenko's? Simply because of the fact that Salido's punching power is more 'proven' in pro ranks? Ramirez was a tough belt holder who has never been stopped, but every single shot that Loma landed had a big effect.
> 
> Yeah, I remember being like 'dem feints doe' or something yesterday night lol Loma has never had a problem with overhand rights. Loma's main problem in the past were left hooks. I think Max Kellerman mentioned a key point which can relate to this when he said Vasyl's footwork is such that he can move forward, and has an escape route. This is going to play a big factor. Especially when Vasyl can quickly move his feet to a position to land some counter shots.
> 
> In my mind, I don't want him near someone like Salido until around 5 fights because I'd prefer Loma being at his best rather than take this risky approach, but its just a part of his character to want the risks. I think that even if Vasyl loses to Salido, he'll get the practice and will come back and still become an ATG.


I hold Mikey's punching power very highly. It's not a diss on Lomachenko. I think Mikey punches harder than Donaire also.

and that's a good point. Loma can use his feet similar to how Gamboa did vs Salido. I feel where you're coming from. I'd be very sure in a 5-0 Lomachenko vs Salido. I do like the confidence he has. He could take on a much easier route to the title.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

I think Salido stops him. Terrible fight for your 2nd professional bout. It would be very, very impressive if Lomanchenko did pull it off though


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Post Box said:


> I think Salido stops him. Terrible fight for your 2nd professional bout. It would be very,very impressive if Lomanchenko did it off though


You're not allowed to say that.

Loma beats anyone is the world right now, and if you don't agree it's because his talent is so subtle that you can't see it in real time.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I hold Mikey's punching power very highly. It's not a diss on Lomachenko. I think Mikey punches harder than Donaire also.
> 
> and that's a good point. Loma can use his feet similar to how Gamboa did vs Salido. I feel where you're coming from. I'd be very sure in a 5-0 Lomachenko vs Salido. I do like the confidence he has. He could take on a much easier route to the title.


Gamboa and Vasyl are the same in terms of athleticism. Yeah I see, no one does that to Salido, prime Gamboa was awesome. The amount of doubts beating Salido will erase, jheeez!


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> You're not allowed to say that.
> 
> Loma beats anyone is the world right now, and if you don't agree it's because his talent is so subtle that you can't see it in real time.


:lol:


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

shaunster101 said:


> You're not allowed to say that.
> 
> Loma beats anyone is the world right now, and if you don't agree it's because his talent is so subtle that you can't see it in real time.


Lomanchenko actually holds the record of scoring highest in the 5th scoring component in professional boxing, Subtleness. This component is so subtle in fact, that many are unaware that it even exists


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Fear of the unknown I guess. I think it's monumental achievement if he can do it. 

I kept thinking during the Ramirez fight that he doesn't look quite polished enough for a fighter of Salidos Class but at the same time, Salido is kind of ragged. I think it can be done.

Lomas conditioning was superb. seeing him getting stronger and faster in the fourth leading to the fifth was enough to discourage his opponent. Loma was hungry for the KO and was patiant enough to wait until 4th.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

I was very impressed by Lomachenko, he's a great talent but why on earth are they trying to rush him so much ? What are they trying to proove. If he fights Salido next i think he'd get beat up


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I hold Mikey's punching power very highly. It's not a diss on Lomachenko. I think Mikey punches harder than Donaire also.
> 
> and that's a good point. Loma can use his feet similar to how Gamboa did vs Salido. I feel where you're coming from. I'd be very sure in a 5-0 Lomachenko vs Salido. I do like the confidence he has. He could take on a much easier route to the title.


i miss that Gamboa


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Stone Rose said:


> I was very impressed by Lomachenko, he's a great talent but why on earth are they trying to rush him so much ? What are they trying to proove. If he fights Salido next i think he'd get beat up


No one is rushing him. Vasyl wants this, it was a part of his contract. But now I fear that even if he beats Salido, Bob will make him fight Rigo...a fight which I think Loma will win, but I think things should be on more fair terms. Let Loma adjust more first, pull out a few masterpieces.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> You're not allowed to say that.
> 
> Loma beats anyone is the world right now, and if you don't agree it's because his talent is so subtle that you can't see it in real time.


EDIT: I'm actually going to upload a slow mo version of the fight on here by 2pm


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hope Salido ruins him!


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> EDIT: I'm actually going to upload a slow mo version of the fight on here by 2pm


According to dealt with Vasyl didn't get hit with one single clean shot, so I look forward to seeing what actually happened at the times I thought Loma got hit.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> According to dealt with Vasyl didn't get hit with one single clean shot, so I look forward to seeing what actually happened at the times I thought Loma got hit.


Only just realised I had slow mo playing loudly on my speakers and not my laptop. My new uni flat mates must think I'm some kinda secret loon.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> EDIT: I'm actually going to upload a slow mo version of the fight on here by 2pm


I am very excited to see this fight again. Especially in slow mo to really see how great Lomachenko is.:lol:


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> According to dealt with Vasyl didn't get hit with one single clean shot, so I look forward to seeing what actually happened at the times I thought Loma got hit.


He does what GGG does. People who know boxing know what I'm talking about.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm going to watch it in slow motion in the evening. If I watch it before hand, I'm procrastinating on study, tell me off guys.
I get the impression though that mainly powderpuff punches were landed by Jose and nothing of note, maybe 1 or 2 of note.


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

So wait a tick... Lomachenko was on cruise control against Ramirez? Isn't that what dealt_with criticized Mayweather for doing at times? :huh


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> He does what GGG does. People who know boxing know what I'm talking about.


He is a lightweight version of GGG after all.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> So wait a tick... Lomachenko was on cruise control against Ramirez? Isn't that what dealt_with criticized Mayweather for doing at times? :huh


Lomachenko was pacing himself for his first 10 round fight in his debut you moron. And what happened to your idea that Lomachenko has no power? :yep


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> He does what GGG does. People who know boxing know what I'm talking about.


GGG receives body shots that don't show up in slow motion too?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Youtube being a bit of a bitch:
'This is taking longer than expected. Your video has been queued and will be processed as soon as possible.' It should have uploaded by now.


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Lomachenko was pacing himself for his first 10 round fight in his debut you moron. And what happened to your idea that Lomachenko has no power? :yep


I just watched the fight. Lomachenko looked pretty good. And I never doubted his power, you degenerate. You love to twist things so it fits your point of view.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> I just watched the fight. Lomachenko looked pretty good. And I never doubted his power, you degenerate. You love to twist things so it fits your point of view.


Yes you did :lol: You were saying that he lacked power because he wasn't knocking out his WSB opponents. I explained why... you, Max Kellerman and everyone else still couldn't comprehend that WSB gloves are different and knockouts are less common than in the amateurs even.
Gaul and myself were the only ones who knew what was going on, we were both talking about how Lomachenko showed more power than Rigo or GGG in the amateurs. And yet you still foolishly believed that Lomachenko was lacking in the power department. People might want to understand the WSB before making jedgements from it, it seemed like every idiot had only seen Lomachenko in the WSB and concluded that he can't punch because they couldn't see the headgear.
The headgear is gone from the amateur game now as well, I expect every fighter ever from this point on to be known as featherfisted.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

IMO Loma needs to have more experience to get a fight with Salido. Salido would cut him off and eat Loma with his body punches. Just look how hard Salido's Body against Queeruz.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> i miss that Gamboa


that's the exact thing I said when I watched it


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah, Bailey 2 is definitely causing some backlash and preventing people from enjoying what should be a fun career. 

At this stage, it's impossible for me to pick a guy with 6 pro fights (including WSB) over an established champion with as much thunder as Salido. Orlando has been hit with big boy gloves for a long time, but Loma's never faced what Salido can bring.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

He is special. But I think it would be a damn tough fight with Salido his second time out, if he even gets it.

But his fans, :lol:. He didn't get hit? :lol:

:rolleyes


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Well, he probably thought the same thing when he stepped into the ring with Mikey.

He found out otherwise before the first round was over. Did you see the look on his face for the rest of the fight?


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

burn1 said:


> Well, he probably thought the same thing when he stepped into the ring with Mikey.
> 
> He found out otherwise before the first round was over. Did you see the look on his face for the rest of the fight?


A fight that he was probably on his way to winning hadn't it got called off?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

This poll is tightening up 

41.03% for Salido
58.97% for Lomachenko


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> A fight that he was probably on his way to winning hadn't it got called off?


:lol::lol:

He did absolutely nothing to Mikey, except throw elbows and the head butt. Stuff of pure desperation.

Mikey did seem to tire, but we will just have to see how that works out.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Yes you did :lol: You were saying that he lacked power because he wasn't knocking out his WSB opponents. I explained why... you, Max Kellerman and everyone else still couldn't comprehend that WSB gloves are different and knockouts are less common than in the amateurs even.
> Gaul and myself were the only ones who knew what was going on, we were both talking about how Lomachenko showed more power than Rigo or GGG in the amateurs. And yet you still foolishly believed that Lomachenko was lacking in the power department. People might want to understand the WSB before making jedgements from it, it seemed like every idiot had only seen Lomachenko in the WSB and concluded that he can't punch because they couldn't see the headgear.
> The headgear is gone from the amateur game now as well, I expect every fighter ever from this point on to be known as featherfisted.


:lol: Why are you so angry?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Post Box said:


> :lol: Why are you so angry?


I'm sorry I give the impression of being angry, I can assure you that I'm not. I'm simply saying "I told you so you dumb shit". I'm a harsh guy at times but there's no emotion behind it.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> I'm sorry I give the impression of being angry, I can assure you that I'm not. I'm simply saying "I told you so you dumb shit". I'm a harsh guy at times but there's no emotion behind it.


I just get the impression that you're on some mad vigilante mission against anyone that's ever made a passing negative comment about Lomanchenko in the past 12 months. Sitting there crossing off names just waiting for a notification for someone to say something bad about the lad


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Furiously masturbating whilst doing so, may I add


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Post Box said:


> Furiously masturbating whilst doing so, may I add


Keep your fantasies to yourself, I always wonder why people bring up this sort of stuff when I'm just discussing boxing. I really don't need to know.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Keep your fantasies to yourself, I always wonder why people bring up this sort of stuff when I'm just discussing boxing. I really don't need to know.


Sorry, I'll remember to bring it up in the wanking thread next time


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Post Box said:


> Furiously masturbating whilst doing so, may I add


:rofl


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Salido will push Loma to his physical limits, plus Salido coming in at 140, and Loma at 129 will make a difference.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Salido will push Loma to his physical limits, plus Salido coming in at 140, and Loma at 129 will make a difference.


Loma looks like a big dude. I think he's serious about fighting RIgondeaux at catchweight, which is why I'm thinking he's keeping his weight way down. I really don't know why else; he sure as hell doesn't look like he naturally weighs 129 lbs.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Loma looks like a big dude. I think he's serious about fighting RIgondeaux at catchweight, which is why I'm thinking he's keeping his weight way down. I really don't know why else; he sure as hell doesn't look like he naturally weighs 129 lbs.


I was a bit concerned when he weighed in at 125, and even more so when is in ring weight was only 129. That sort of thing is how you do it in the amateurs but someone needs to tell him that you keep your weight up and dehydrate to the limit to get an advantage on fight night in the pros. Unless he is trying to shrink himself for the Rigondeaux fight. I still don't like it.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I was a bit concerned when he weighed in at 125, and even more so when is in ring weight was only 129. That sort of thing is how you do it in the amateurs but someone needs to tell him that you keep your weight up and dehydrate to the limit to get an advantage on fight night in the pros. Unless he is trying to shrink himself for the Rigondeaux fight. I still don't like it.


If it gets us the Rigondeaux fight, I'm fine homie! :smile Yeah, I was definitely concerned seeing his post-weigh-in weight. Dude sure as hell doesn't look like a natural 129 lber and it is pretty damn worrying. As I said, though I don't know why else but a fight with Rigondeaux to do that type of weight-cutting.

Just imagine, two of the greatest amateurs to ever lace em' up fighting against each other. Now that would be fucking amazing.


----------



## gyllespie (Jun 17, 2013)

I honestly don't know who wins this. People are giving Lom way too much credit for just one fight against a below avg fighter. Lom is a legendary amateur fighter, no doubt about that. He's proven that. But what has he done in the pro circuit to convince us he will defeat an experienced world champ like Salido? We can measure Lom's skill set, sure, but that's not enough. I mean there was a point in time when Jorge Linares appeared to be someone super special. He had all the right tools and destroyed a bunch of bums before getting exposed. I like Lomachenko and I hope he goes far; I just hate it when people make it seem like a solid fighter in Salido is guaranteed to lose to someone who's promising but still unproven.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

gyllespie said:


> I honestly don't know who wins this. People are giving Lom way too much credit for just one fight against a below avg fighter. Lom is a legendary amateur fighter, no doubt about that. He's proven that. But what has he done in the pro circuit to convince us he will defeat an experienced world champ like Salido? We can measure Lom's skill set, sure, but that's not enough. I mean there was a point in time when Jorge Linares appeared to be someone super special. He had all the right tools and destroyed a bunch of bums before getting exposed. I like Lomachenko and I hope he goes far; I just hate it when people make it seem like a solid fighter in Salido is guaranteed to lose to someone who's promising but still unproven.


Until Rigo beat Donaire everybody just called him an amateur with no pro experience. After he beats Donaire he's a grizzled veteran? :huh


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

Lomachenko's too fast for Salido. He stops him by the 6th round..... if it goes past 6 though he's in trouble cause siri can wear a mutherfcuker down like no other and just gains strength as the fight progresses. Siri's slow ass hands will cause him trouble here, it's gonna take the likes of mikey garcia, mares, rigo, donaire to beat loma.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Until Rigo beat Donaire everybody just called him an amateur with no pro experience. After he beats Donaire he's a grizzled veteran? :huh


Rigondeaux won a title and defended it vs top contenders and former titlists. He also had years to get acclimated to the pro games.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

This forum is growing in Lomafans but compared to others i.e Sherdog, there's not as much love for him in chb


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> This forum is growing in Lomafans but compared to others i.e Sherdog, there's not as much love for him in chb


He's had 1 fight. How many other fighters had this many fans after just 1 fight?


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Rigondeaux won a title and defended it vs top contenders and former titlists. He also had years to get acclimated to the pro games.


To say he defended against top contenders is a bit of a stretch. Cordoba was his best victory prior to Donaire.

Marroquin, Casey and Kennedy aren't close to world level.

Ramos isn't exactly top drawer either but better than the others mentioned.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Honestly don't see to reason for rushing him so much but as a fan I'm excited. I think he'll beat Salido but it's not clear cut. Pro experience isn't irrelevant regardless of how decorated an amateur Lomachenko is.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

ImElvis666 said:


> Honestly don't see to reason for rushing him so much but as a fan I'm excited. I think he'll beat Salido but it's not clear cut. Pro experience isn't irrelevant regardless of how decorated an amateur Lomachenko is.


:deal

If Lomachenko lets Salido smother him (like Ramirez did a few times) it wont be good. But Lomachenko himself said he made some mistakes. So I except him to improve and win against Salido. But If that would have been Salido instead Ramirez I'm pretty sure Lomachenko wouldnt have won the fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

ImElvis666 said:


> To say he defended against top contenders is a bit of a stretch. Cordoba was his best victory prior to Donaire.
> 
> Marroquin, Casey and Kennedy aren't close to world level.
> 
> Ramos isn't exactly top drawer either but better than the others mentioned.


 he still had fights against and dominated some decent to good fighters.

He didn't go straight from Casey to donaire


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

Too slick, too Ukranian!

He isn't special, he is fuckin incredible!


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Orlando Salido would be as solid a test for Loma as there is...
"Siri" is deffinetly past his best, But his punching power is deffinetly still there.

Would be sweet IF Salido KO'd Loma... But overall I think Salido is there for the taking.
(Protect that chin tho)


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Orlando Salido would be as solid a test for Loma as there is...
> "Siri" is deffinetly past his best, But his punching power is deffinetly still there.
> 
> Would be sweet IF Salido KO'd Loma... But overall I think Salido is there for the taking.
> (Protect that chin tho)


A man's power is the last thing to go. The speed and reflexes can diminish before the sight. I think I recall Muhammad Ali saying towards the end of his career "I see the punches coming but I just can't get out the way.." or something to that effect.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

browsing said:


> A man's power is the last thing to go. The speed and reflexes can diminish before the sight. I think I recall Muhammad Ali saying towards the end of his career "I see the punches coming but I just can't get out the way.." or something to that effect.


:good


----------



## Brauer (Jun 24, 2013)

Lomachenko would be able to outbox Salido as long as he sticks to the gameplan. &nbsp;If Vasyl is disciplined, and prepares for Salido's overhand right, he will beat him easily. Loma will be able to counter punch him all night and will probably drop him along the way. &nbsp;Cruz didn't have the power to keep Salido on the outside, but Vasyl does. Lomachenko has the ability to box, to stick and move and it was evidenced by the Ramirez fight. &nbsp;We have to remember that during the Ramirez fight, Vasyl was attempting to carry Ramirez and it was pretty evident in the way he fought. Salido is there to be hit and Lomachenko will do so. There is no way Lomachenko loses a decision. The only difficulty would be getting knocked out and as long as Lomachenko has the chin we think he has, and as long as he sticks to the gameplan, Vasyl should be able to take the fight pretty clearly.&nbsp;


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Brauer said:


> Lomachenko would be able to outbox Salido as long as he sticks to the gameplan. *If Vasyl is disciplined, and prepares for Salido's overhand right, he will beat him easily. Loma will be able to counter punch him all night and will probably drop him along the way. *Cruz didn't have the power to keep Salido on the outside, but Vasyl does. Lomachenko has the ability to box, to stick and move and it was evidenced by the Ramirez fight. *We have to remember that during the Ramirez fight, Vasyl was attempting to carry Ramirez and it was pretty evident in the way he fought. Salido is there to be hit and Lomachenko will do so. There is no way Lomachenko loses a decision. The only difficulty would be getting knocked out and as long as Lomachenko has the chin we think he has, and as long as he sticks to the gameplan, Vasyl should be able to take the fight pretty clearly.*


nice post


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

This is a big jump in just his 2nd fight but he may not land to the next building. Salido is a tough guy and will come at you all night with decent skill. Very rough but if Lomo comes outta this the victor he's really shown he's a special talent. Even a decision loss with no serious damage would be impressive but I would be in awe if he won. In the meantime will be seeing Garcia-Salido probably a couple times.


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

techks said:


> This is a big jump in just his 2nd fight but he may not land to the next building. Salido is a tough guy and will come at you all night with decent skill. Very rough but if Lomo comes outta this the victor he's really shown he's a special talent. Even a decision loss with no serious damage would be impressive but I would be in awe if he won. In the meantime will be seeing Garcia-Salido probably a couple times.


Be serious!

Any kind of loss(as well as split decision win, draw, etc, unless they are robberies) to Salido would put him firmly in the hype job category.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'll take GOAT by stoppage. Salido is good but he's tailor made for a smart boxer puncher like Lomo


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

burn1 said:


> Be serious!
> 
> Any kind of loss(as well as split decision win, draw, etc, unless they are robberies) to Salido would put him firmly in the hype job category.


Not at all. All it will tell you is that GOAT isn't fully adjusted yet. Visibly we can see he's not fully adjusted to a 10 let alone a 12 rounder, having used what I believe to be a wrong strategy for Ramirez. When he finds his feet in the pros, he'd be able to operate like how he has on both stages - amateur and WSB..whether he loses or wins is irrelevant as I'm talking about his actual abilities to give it the best he can, but as GOAT he aint losing to shit.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Lomachenko may become something special one day, but so far, he isn't. I can't tell if some posters are really this clueless to hype Lomacgenko this much, or just trolling, which makes them just as bad.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> Lomachenko may become something special one day, but so far, he isn't. I can't tell if some posters are really this clueless to hype Lomacgenko this much, or just trolling, which makes them just as bad.


they're dead serious :-(


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal you've always been a GOATdoubter anyways so whatevs. Stop acting like a newcomer.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> they're dead serious :-(


That's just sad. All these boxing newbies are going to do is annoy the heck out of posters, and drive people away from being a fan of his.


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

Lomachenko is all things to all people. He's Pernell Whitaker with Andy Ganigans punch.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> That's just sad. All these boxing newbies are going to do is annoy the heck out of posters, and drive people away from being a fan of his.


Boxing newbie? I've been following boxing for over 15 years, Roy Jones was the fighter who got me into the sport. Lomachenko is the best I've ever seen.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Boxing newbie? I've been following boxing for over 15 years, Roy Jones was the fighter who got me into the sport. Lomachenko is the best I've ever seen.


:lol:


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

I just started watching this sport but Loma is the best I've ever seen.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> :lol:


:rofl


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

yall gotta rewatch the ramirez fight in fast forward to really understand the subtleties of lomachenkos blazing handspeed


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

I hate to say it, but they are setting Lomachenko up for failure. As good as Lebron James was directly out of high school, was he good enough to compete with the really top tier NBA stars? Hell no. He was much better than most entry level ball players, but still not good enough to trump the NBA's very best.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

One heck of a test for VL. A win, however he gets it, will be mighty impressive.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> yall gotta rewatch the ramirez fight in fast forward to really understand the subtleties of lomachenkos blazing handspeed


:lol:


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm reading a lot of rubbish on this thread. I've watched the fight again and I felt I was nitpicking last time. Loma took unecessary punches but they were weak punches that loma can easily choose to avoid, but because of his pacing strategy it was a different matter. He has great skills which he executes to an elite level. I would bet 300 of my vcash on loma dropping salido at least once within 7 rounds. Loma said in an interview he chose not to finish ramirez in the first to get experience. If u wanted to see loma INTENTIONALLY put on a show and even exercise killer instinct, then I'm sorry but this fight is not where you'll see it. Lomachenko isn't a 20 year old gold medalist going pro, he's a 25 year old who is fully developed as a fighter, to the extent that he's in rigondeaux's tier. There's no doubt I'd pick lomachenko to beat a 126lb pacquiao, I will never understand any counter arguments to this. Its allvery easy to laugh because he's 'unproven'.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

War Lomachenko. Sooner or later, the division is his for the taking


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Abraham said:


> I hate to say it, but they are setting Lomachenko up for failure. As good as Lebron James was directly out of high school, was he good enough to compete with the really top tier NBA stars? Hell no. He was much better than most entry level ball players, but still not good enough to trump the NBA's very best.


Lomachenko isn't coming out of high-school though, he's in his mid-20's with two Olympic Gold Medals and over 400 wins in the sport with one recorded loss. He has a genuine shout at being the most decorated amateur fighter of all time, and that's not hyperbole.


----------



## Brauer (Jun 24, 2013)

Abraham said:


> I hate to say it, but they are setting Lomachenko up for failure. As good as Lebron James was directly out of high school, was he good enough to compete with the really top tier NBA stars? Hell no. He was much better than most entry level ball players, but still not good enough to trump the NBA's very best.


Faulty analogy. A better analogy would be if Lebron had decided to go to college and stayed there until his senior year before graduating.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Salido has a chance but I favor Loma. Last time Salido faced a skilled ring general with power, he took repeated round-trip visits to the canvas. Loma looked a bit rushed at times and took some to the body, but in the worst case scenario, Loma has the height and fire power to land the better shots and fight Salido off of him.

Also Cruz was circling well, keeping Salido tentative with that jab, and could have had more success if he only let that left hand go more. Anytime he backed Salido up, he was ineffective. But Loma, he'll pick his spots better and land with authority.


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Salido has a chance but I favor Loma. Last time Salido faced a skilled ring general with power, he took repeated round-trip visits to the canvas. Loma looked a bit rushed at times and took some to the body, but in the worst case scenario, Loma has the height and fire power to land the better shots and fight Salido off of him.
> 
> Also Cruz was circling well, keeping Salido tentative with that jab, and could have had more success if he only let that left hand go more. Anytime he backed Salido up, he was ineffective. But Loma, he'll pick his spots better and land with authority.


Hope he doesn't get that "what the fuck is happening?" look on his face again, like he did vs Mikey.

He better just fight dirty from the get go.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

burn1 said:


> Hope he doesn't get that "what the fuck is happening?" look on his face again, like he did vs Mikey.
> 
> He better just fight dirty from the get go.


Yeah I know. Though he was coming on a bit later on. If Salido wins this he should get that rematch.

My big problem is Salido always steps over with his right and ends up square. It's a bad habit. He sometimes switches southpaw off of that maneuver which is useful, but it's costly when facing a sharp counter-puncher. Against Mikey that was precisely the moment Garcia would let that left hook go or walk him into a right uppercut, when his legs weren't under him.


----------



## lomach (Oct 13, 2013)

Of course Salido is a good boxer (a current champ) and the fight will be much tougher than the fight with Ramirez, but I am pretty much sure that Lomachenko will win by KO. He has 3 months for preparation and it's enough time for him. For his pro debut fight he had only few weeks of preparation...


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

lomach said:


> Of course Salido is a good boxer (a current champ) and the fight will be much tougher than the fight with Ramirez, but I am pretty much sure that Lomachenko will win by KO. He has 3 months for preparation and it's enough time for him. For his pro debut fight he had only few weeks of preparation...


This makes me fear for Salido if you put it like that.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Salido: Lets See Lomachenko face a True Featherweight *LINK*


----------



## lomach (Oct 13, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> This makes me fear for Salido if you put it like that.


Good.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Studying Lomachenkos last fight, I seem to get a similar impression of Khans first few fights. Awesome potential, blazing speed and atheticism mixed with amatuer style.

Vasyl didn't looked very polished pugilist, rushing and trying to get speed advantage as Khan does. hope he makes some great improvement over 3 monthes because 12 rounds is a long time if you can't finish a guy


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Studying Lomachenkos last fight, I seem to get a similar impression of Khans first few fights. Awesome potential, blazing speed and atheticism mixed with amatuer style.
> 
> Vasyl didn't looked very polished pugilist, rushing and trying to get speed advantage as Khan does. hope he makes some great improvement over 3 monthes because 12 rounds is a long time if you can't finish a guy


What about Vasyl said 'amateur style' to you? He didn't run and he defended well despite a lot of pressure, and his best punches were on the inside and body punches.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> What about Vasyl said 'amateur style' to you? He didn't run and he defended well despite a lot of pressure, and his best punches were on the inside and body punches.


The only amateurish thing he did was throw a lot of "throwaway" shots when nothing was happening. Like Trout vs Canelo


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> The only amateurish thing he did was throw a lot of "throwaway" shots when nothing was happening. Like Trout vs Canelo


Example? He pokes with his jab and his left hand to create openings but they're not actually intended as punches as with Trout, they're the same as Rigo and the Cuban fighters punches where they are put out to draw a counter.


----------



## Brigga (Sep 18, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Studying Lomachenkos last fight, I seem to get a similar impression of Khans first few fights. Awesome potential, blazing speed and atheticism mixed with amatuer style.
> 
> Vasyl didn't looked very polished pugilist, rushing and trying to get speed advantage as Khan does. hope he makes some great improvement over 3 monthes because 12 rounds is a long time if you can't finish a guy


 Good post. I agree with your wrap up on Lomanchenko that he has a bit of Khan about him. Will be interseting to see how he fairs if he is dragged into a slugfest when his speed and athletic abilities dont get the job done. Awesome talent though.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Brigga said:


> Good post. I agree with your wrap up on Lomanchenko that he has a bit of Khan about him. Will be interseting to see how he fairs if he is dragged into a slugfest when his speed and athletic abilities dont get the job done. Awesome talent though.


:rofl Where are people seeing similarities to Khan? He is almost the last fighter I'd say Lomachenko looks like.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

stop acting so butthurt when somebody doesn't agree with you. Nobody is even dissing him


----------



## Brigga (Sep 18, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> :rofl Where are people seeing similarities to Khan? He is almost the last fighter I'd say Lomachenko looks like.


 Fast feet, fast hands, doesnt sit down on his punches in the pocket. Those similarities. But yes he is a southpaw


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh boy is it great to be a Loma fan:

http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/5979/salido-lomachenko-on-track

Dan Rafael &#8207 @Danrafaelespn 22m
Full steam ahead w/ Salido @lomachenkoVasyl. My blog http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/5979/salido-lomachenko-on-track &#8230; &#8230; @trboxing @CarlMoretti @TooFred @HBOboxing @Gibbons007 #boxing 
View summary
Adam Canavan ‏@adam_canavan 22m @Danrafaelespn @lomachenkoVasyl @trboxing @CarlMoretti @TooFred @HBOboxing @Gibbons007 no chance of gary russell jr spoiling it?
Expand
Dan Rafael &#8207 @Danrafaelespn 21m
@adam_canavan @lomachenkoVasyl @trboxing @CarlMoretti @TooFred @HBOboxing @Gibbons007 None. Mandatory isnt due for 6 months.
@Sweethome_Bama


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Anyone read Rafael's article on the mandatory situation? Apparently the winner has to face Gary Russell Jr in 180 days. As if he'd want any part of the winner....


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Oh boy is it great to be a Loma fan:
> 
> http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/5979/salido-lomachenko-on-track
> 
> ...


*So I went into the press conference after the fight and I asked them if they saw Salido's fight. They said yes. I asked if they still wanted to fight him. Lomachenko said, 'Yes, isn't that the plan?' They still want that fight. They love danger, these people." *

Lomachenko is a true OG, if you're a fan of boxing you have to be a fan of the guy and his attitude.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> What about Vasyl said 'amateur style' to you? He didn't run and he defended well despite a lot of pressure, and his best punches were on the inside and body punches.


Well we can be critical -

He wasted a tonne of shots - his affective punch output seemed fairly average when compared to the entire punch output. I'm sure his tactic was to open up with blazing speed to overwhelm his opponent just like Khan attempts but if a fighter adjusted to the flurries/footwork then Loma will need to show more affective clean punching and meaningful boxing. Over 4 rounds you can keep moving, over 12 you need to show more maturity and experience.

The movements were wasted as well, practically moving for the sake of it. Lomachenko amazed and disappointed in that department. He showed speed and athleticism but he didn't look like an experienced world champion in the slightest. There was no fine tuned adjustments, for all the energy he expended (at least 4 movements to 1) he was still getting hit cleanly at times in the body and in the head. He tripped over himself a couple times, his opponent chose the right movement. I'd like to see Lomachenko clean it all up like how Freddie Roach turned Pacquiao's speed from an uncoordinated cyclone of punches into an efficient fine tuned technician.

There were definitive punches, some great jabs, body shots and lead rights. But not a world champion right hand or a champions jab, he looked like a raw talent blazing his debut. Overall I'd be happy with his performance but for all the effort he put in, he probably was half as affective as he could have been.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Brigga said:


> Good post. I agree with your wrap up on Lomanchenko that he has a bit of Khan about him. Will be interseting to see how he fairs if he is dragged into a slugfest when his speed and athletic abilities dont get the job done. Awesome talent though.


Khan looks foolish now, at this point in his career he should be showing economy of movement. Selection of punches. Fundamental gameplan. Instead he still resorts to the flurries and speed.

Now when his opponent, no matter how crude (Julio Diaz, Molina) actually has a plan and has prepared/expects to be flurried and outworked it exposes Khans lack of maturity as a fighter. A chess player can beat you in a couple moves, Khan still throws everything at you like an amateur does


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Well we can be critical -
> 
> He wasted a tonne of shots - his affective punch output seemed fairly average when compared to the entire punch output. I'm sure his tactic was to open up with blazing speed to overwhelm his opponent just like Khan attempts but if a fighter adjusted to the flurries/footwork then Loma will need to show more affective clean punching and meaningful boxing. Over 4 rounds you can keep moving, over 12 you need to show more maturity and experience.
> 
> ...


Barry Robinson pointed this out as well in a video, and Dealth_with got very offended by it

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...sed-off-at-Pacquiao/page2&p=530518#post530518


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Barry Robinson pointed this out as well in a video, and Dealth_with got very offended by it
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...sed-off-at-Pacquiao/page2&p=530518#post530518


That guy is smart. His point about having good eyes is the perfect way leading into how to use your feet properly. Instead of just using your feet.

I believe Loma has "one hitter quitter" power though, we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

./


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Barry Robinson pointed this out as well in a video, and Dealth_with got very offended by it
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...sed-off-at-Pacquiao/page2&p=530518#post530518


When did Lomachenko get hit cleanly to the head?
But yes: Lomachenko moved too much when he shouldnt.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> That guy is smart. His point about having good eyes is the perfect way leading into how to use your feet properly. Instead of just using your feet.
> 
> I believe Loma has "one hitter quitter" power though, we'll just have to wait and see.


and I told dealt_with about this even before then...he doesn't want to hear it though.

:franklin

INB4 dealth_With has an aneurysm and defecates massively in response.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

I wonder how Lomachenko would do against Hamed? Or Danny Lopez?


----------



## IntentionalButt (Jun 8, 2012)

Salido talks some great shit. :yep 

I'll never forget how coolly he dismissed Juan Ma's whining that he wasn't properly trained for Salido the first time, before the rematch:

"If you were not prepared, then that is your mistake. I have fought some of the best in the world. You should have known Orlando Salido. :bart"


...so when he got spanked again in the rematch, Juan Ma had to find a new excuse - hence the "Ramirez has a gambling problem!!" rant. (which he even made retroactive to cover Roberto Ramirez Sr., ref of Salido vs. Lopez II, and Roberto Ramirez Jr., who reffed them in 2011. I guess the whole family has a gambling problem, in Lopez's view. It's genetic, y' know... :think)


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> I wonder how Lomachenko would do against Hamed? Or Danny Lopez?


No one beats prime Danny Lopez. Maybe God. Maybe...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

IntentionalButt said:


> Salido talks some great shit. :yep
> 
> I'll never forget how coolly he dismissed Juan Ma's whining that he wasn't properly trained for Salido the first time, before the rematch:
> 
> ...


welcome :hi:

and yeah Salido probably doesn't GAF about no gold medal


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Meh, ok it's been almost a week since Loma fought. I'll just be coming on this site once or twice now a week rather than once or twice a day. Gotta study a lot.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Meh, ok it's been almost a week since Loma fought. I'll just be coming on this site once or twice now a week rather than once or twice a day. Gotta study a lot.


Same. Meet you back here 3 weeks before the Salido fight to school the ignorant masses on the topic of Godachenko :cheers


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:bump


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Meh, ok it's been almost a week since Loma fought. I'll just be coming on this site once or twice now a week rather than once or twice a day. Gotta study a lot.


Oh fuck. It was because of CHB yesterday that I ended up studying throughout the night.

I need to stick to this. I'll be on here for a bit tomorrow and then it's goodbye until friday/sunday for the Saturday fights..and then I'm going on a hiatus and I'll probably be on for like 15 mins x 2 days a week until Murata, Khytrov, and the big card in Dec comes along.

Part-time baby!


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

I hope I'm proven wrong, but I just wasn't impressed with Lomachenko in his outting. IMO he is still fighting like an amateur


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Salido a G. :deal


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> leave him a lone..mexibox is a cool dude


Mexibox is a ******. Remember on esb he used to cry cuz no girl wanted his midget ass.

Plus all his favorite mexican fighters gettin dat bbc


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Mexibox is a ******. Remember on esb he used to cry cuz no girl wanted his midget ass.
> 
> *Plus all his favorite mexican fighters gettin dat bbc*


:lol:

Now thats just the plain truth behind all his whining.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Mexibox is a ******. Remember on esb he used to cry cuz no girl wanted his midget ass.
> 
> Plus all his favorite mexican fighters gettin dat bbc


You still talking shit, white-ass. Dude, you got fucking raped by @junior-soprano. All that needs to be said, white-boy.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> :lol:
> 
> Now thats just the plain truth behind all his whining.


Yeah, here's fucking bitch-boy that thinks Ramirez took a dive. Lomachenko makes you cry :verysad.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> *Loma said that he wanted to go the distance so i assume he didn't fight at 100%*. If we go just by performances last night Salido would win but if Lomachenko was trying to go 10 rounds and holding back because of it it's interesting and I just assume he will have improved when he fights Salido but Salido looked solid last night


Yes, he didn't try 100% after he knocked him down he backed off 
and gave him a rest and came back with just jabs to make sure he was still fine. 
He wanted rounds not the early win.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

"He asked for another month to get ready, so we moved the fight from Jan. 25. It was nothing serious, something with a ligament in his finger." - Bob Arum on Vasyl's hand problem. That's very good news. I thought he damaged the hand he broke in the world amateur championships in 2009.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> "He asked for another month to get ready, so we moved the fight from Jan. 25. It was nothing serious, something with a ligament in his finger." - Bob Arum on Vasyl's hand problem. That's very good news. I thought he damaged the hand he broke in the world amateur championships in 2009.


So does that mean that GRJ/Salido is back on now?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

finalized


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Salido by KO

It's up to chenko if he wants to leave the ring on his knees or on a stretcher. No joke


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:stonk


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

salido is one of my favorite fighters but man he is going to get the shit beat out of him


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> salido is one of my favorite fighters but man he is going to get the shit beat out of him


He's just so crude. Chenko is going to box circles around him.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Yeah lomachenko is too smart for all that


turbotime said:


> He's just so crude. Chenko is going to box circles around him.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Brnxhands said:


> salido is one of my favorite fighters but man he is going to get the shit beat out of him


:lol: :yep


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> :stonk


This shit is so dope though. 2nd god damn fight, wow.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

its very hard to knock what lomachenko is doing. salido in his second fight is just crazy. and people wanna nitpick at this kid lol there is some obvious hatred


Hands of Iron said:


> This shit is so dope though. 2nd god damn fight, wow.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

This is borderline unheard of. He's not getting the credit we'd ALL otherwise be giving anybody else because Dealt with calls him the best fighter he's ever seen - A lot - and people don't like that.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Thats exactly why lol. His first fight was a crazy debut but this second one is just fuckin insane.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

I love this. Despite his amateur pedigree, his handlers have some BAWLZ.

Great shit.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

IntentionalButt said:


> Salido talks some great shit. :yep
> 
> I'll never forget how coolly he dismissed Juan Ma's whining that he wasn't properly trained for Salido the first time, before the rematch:
> 
> ...


Yeah that quote was great

He should've of known salido


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> This shit is so dope though. 2nd god damn fight, wow.


Yeah what a badass. God I hope Salido doesn't beat him :lol: We need an exciting top prospect to come through for fucking once.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Brnxhands said:


> Thats exactly why lol. His first fight was a crazy debut but this second one is just fuckin insane.


Get ready for some of the cleanest punching you'll see all year. He's doing to chop this dude the fuck up :rofl

The only real questions have to do with his physical strength at the weight, how he handles the rough, tumble, dirty and how he paces himself.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Yeah what a badass. God I hope Salido doesn't beat him :lol: We need an exciting top prospect to come through for fucking once.


Ive been saying the same thing :lol: It's official now though, so its Ride or Die time. :deal He's clearly not thinking about what if he loses.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

I think they are making a mistake.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Ive been saying the same thing :lol: It's official now though, so its Ride or Die time. :deal He's clearly not thinking about what if he loses.


:deal

So many good fights for him at 126-130 too. I wish rigo would move up :twisted


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> :deal
> 
> So many good fights for him at 126-130 too. I wish rigo would move up :twisted


Well, the catchweight and rehydration clauses talk _is_ a tad disgraceful. Guillermo doesn't seem to realize that he isn't in the drivers seat against virtually anyone worth a shit when it comes to negotiating terms. I think the guy is fuckin brilliant and I been goin nonstop the last couple days about why he is, but this is just the reality right now.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

rehydration clauses? He and Loma are like the same size fight night :haye 

C'mon Rigo


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Nobody would be hoping he moves up if there was anything at all for him at 122. There simply isn't as LSC is with GBP.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Darchinyan? :conf


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Darchinyan? :conf


So like all of the guys Mares beat much better versions of years ago. :verysad


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> leave him a lone..filabox is a cool dude


Of course you're gonna back your own people. :yep


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> So like all of the guys Mares beat much better versions of years ago. :verysad


Poor Abner

:-( Guy runs a fucking gauntlet, then gets KO1'd atsch I really really feel for him.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Poor Abner
> 
> :-( Guy runs a fucking gauntlet, then gets KO1'd atsch I really really feel for him.


His momentum was really starting to build after Moreno and the PDL performance. I feel like we lost something big when that happened... Was extremely deflating for the sport, for a fight with LSC, for dream fights with Donaire/Rigo. Like fuck, just shattered.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> His momentum was really starting to build after Moreno and the PDL performance. I feel like we lost something big when that happened... Was extremely deflating for the sport, for a fight with LSC, for dream fights with Donaire/Rigo. Like fuck, just shattered.


Hopefully the wrong'd is righted in the rematch. Not sure how I feel about it :err


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Let's go WARRRlando!!! :ibutt



The disrespect he's been getting is ridiculous, it's time to shut this shit down!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Let's go WARRRlando!!! :ibutt
> 
> The disrespect he's been getting is ridiculous, it's time to shut this shit down!


I'll be pissed :-(


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I'll be pissed :-(


I'd be happy as fuck....not quite as happy as KTFO6, but maybe somewhere around Rigo UD12 Hoenito type happy.

It wont be the end of the world for Loma if he loses, he could still bounce back. :good


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> I'd be happy as fuck....not quite as happy as KTFO6, but maybe somewhere around Rigo UD12 Hoenito type happy.
> 
> It wont be the end of the world for Loma if he loses, he could still bounce back. :good


Hoenito :lol:

LordChenko :ibutt!!!!


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Hopefully the wrong'd is righted in the rematch. Not sure how I feel about it :err


He got stung by the @Zopilote avatar curse. :lol:

Seriously Mares, Matthysse and Marquez all went down in succession and correlation to his avatars.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> He got stung by the @Zopilote avatar curse. :lol:
> 
> Seriously Mares, Matthysse and Marquez all went down in succession and correlation to his avatars.


:lol:

I didn't have a Marquez AV because of the Mares, Matthysse ordeal....shit still didn't help. :verysad

at least with this Saldivar AV, my favorite fighters should be safe...at least i hope. :lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> He got stung by the @Zopilote avatar curse. :lol:
> 
> Seriously Mares, Matthysse and Marquez all went down in succession and correlation to his avatars.


:lol: atsch


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> :lol:
> 
> I didn't have a Marquez AV because of the Mares, Matthysse ordeal....shit still didn't help. :verysad
> 
> at least with this Saldivar AV, my favorite fighters should be safe...at least i hope. :lol:





turbotime said:


> :lol: atsch


I think Salido is going to be at the absolute highest level he can manage at this point. I see him being extremely physical, dirty and relentless. No fucking way he wants to be embarrassed by a guy with one fight. Loma is going to have a ton and one opportunities to punish him for that open aggression though if he keeps his poise. Just simply better form, speed, accuracy, variation and he'll need to use it.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> I think Salido is going to be at the absolute highest level he can manage at this point. I see him being extremely physical, dirty and relentless. No fucking way he wants to be embarrassed by a guy with one fight. Loma is going to have a ton and one opportunities to punish him for that open aggression though if he keeps his poise. Just simply better form, speed, accuracy, variation and he'll need to use it.


Salido imo seems to be in shape year round. He's so rugged and tough though but this is a good fight for Loma. Hopefully this doesn't turn into Leija/Bojado


----------

